# Multiorgasmic men?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone experience it? I have a few times with previous partners and once with my husband. Then again last night u kept going and he got erect again. I tried to get him to o again but he said he couldn't feel anything and it wasn't going to happen. I told him I didn't want him to have blue balls and he said that wasn't going to happen. 
Anyone here experienced this? Are there ways to promote it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

This post is graphic due to the nature of the subject, you have been warned!




It is actually fairly simple to teach yourself how to do this, just takes a while and some dedication. Practising can even be a whole lot of fun for the two of you as well if you are adventurous.

Your H needs to build up strength in his prostate. Men can do kegels just like women are advised to do after childbirth, its exactly the same. Next time your H goes for a wee, get him to stop his flow a few times, this will help him locate the muscles he will need to "excerise"

It can take a while to get the hang of this part, as its not a set of muscles you really are aware of until you give them attention.

Once he can manage to begin doing kegels, you move onto the next step. Again, this could take a while to build up strength.

Men orgasm in 2 stages, although if you have never given it attention you won't notice it because the 2 stages happen very fast. This is THE hardest part to master. We have our orgasm and then straight after the ejaculation happens. There is a technique where men can learn to "close the pipes" right after an orgasm but before the ejaculation happens. 

Your husband needs to pay a lot of attention to the 2 different feelings when he cums, once he can identify the orgasm from the ejaculation, then you can start working on the hard part.

Right as your husband reaches orgasm, he needs to use his kegel techniques as if he is stopping a flow of pee. It is really difficult at first and will take a long time to master it. You have to hold the kegel for around 30 seconds without a break. What this does is stop the ejaculation from happening, which in turn means your husband will maintain his erection better (most men go soft very quickly after ejaculating) and you can go for round 2, 3 or more as he gets good at it.

This is just a quick run through but there are far better indepth guides to this sort of thing online, a quick search should yield some solid results.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The period after sex is called the refractory period. The first thing that recovers is the ability to an erection. Usually it is quite a while after that before an orgasm can occur. Until that happens there isn't a real strong sex drive.

One useful thing to learn is how long it takes hubs to get to where he just barely can have an orgasm. That's when you can go a really long time. Wifey just loves that.



diwali123 said:


> I have a few times with previous partners and once with my husband.


The refractory time is different with different men. In some men it can be as short as 1 minute. The problem you're facing is that it gets longer over time. If your husband could barely do it years ago, he just may not be able to do it again. I sure wish I had the abilities I had 10 years ago.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> *The period after sex is called the refractory period. The first thing that recovers is the ability to an erection. Usually it is quite a while after that before an orgasm can occur. Until that happens there isn't a real strong sex drive.*
> 
> One useful thing to learn is how long it takes hubs to get to where he just barely can have an orgasm. That's when you can go a really long time. Wifey just loves that.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what you trick your body out of, by cancelling the ejaculation after orgasm. Thats how this thing works 

It does however take a lot of effort and time to understand your body enough to be able to do it though, although the process itself is quite simple.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

isnt everyone able to cum 2 -3 times in a session with stimulation from their partner ?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

stoney1215 said:


> isnt everyone able to cum 2 -3 times in a session with stimulation from their partner ?


I used to. Now 3 is out of the question. It's one of the things that happens with age.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

stoney1215 said:


> isnt everyone able to cum 2 -3 times in a session with stimulation from their partner ?


I think it starts out this way with a new relationship because the novelty of someone new keeps the sex drive ramped up, then it seems to taper off, and without the constant burning desire things aren't as ready to get going again... but this is only my experience based on a very limited selection set  I suspect if it was with someone you found incredibly physically attractive it would keep the sex drive going longer, though even then would likely taper off in time.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Due to the nature of question, this is graphic.

I can orgasm in my wifes mouth, then move down to her vagina, and while I have sex, she will play with my sperm in front of me. As I orgasm again insider her, she will swallow what is in her mouth. At times, we have been able to move straight to anal following this, but with anal it is a bit harder, because of the tightness. If we get the anal as well, all 3 holes have been filled. Very kinky and fun, but hard.

I have heard of the kegel trick/dry ejaculation, but I do not do this. I have "edged" when masturbating I suppose, but never during sex. My multiple orgasms are 100% release of sperm and start back again within the next 10 seconds. My erection may get to 75% before it returns to 100% and I orgasm again. The problem with anal is, it is too tight for my 75%. 

I have came in my wife, 4 to 5 times in a row, no stopping, full orgasms. Each orgasm is less and less fluid though.

We do the mouth to vagina (swallow/inside her vagina same time) once every 2 weeks or so. It's always fun, and I think my wife loves it because she likes to see me get off multiple times.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to be multiorgasmic, but like others have said, it took a while for me to get there due to a loss of sensation. Have you ever put a numbing cream like Anbesol on an aching tooth, so that while you can feel the area, it feels weird and very desensitized? That's what my penis feels like after an orgasm and then I continue to have sex. It takes a while to get the feeling back.

I didn't mind this but the problem always was finding a sexual partner that wanted me to keep going. Both my ex-wife and my now fiancee seem to prefer the 'quickies' and that's it, so I only had the opportunity to continue having sex for two orgasms maybe 3-5 times in my life, which sucks. Now, I think between age, stress, weight and just the mental understanding that my fiancee doesn't seem to care if I keep going, I find it hard to maintain an erection after orgasm, or even reestablish one within a few minutes.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Kegels are key! My H does them all the time, and wow, yes. His refractory period as far as ejaculation is what you'd expect, but he can get hard again sooner than you'd ever believe. (occasionally sooner than I want, but it's a good problem to have.)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Lon said:


> I think it starts out this way with a new relationship because the novelty of someone new keeps the sex drive ramped up, then it seems to taper off, and without the constant burning desire things aren't as ready to get going again... but this is only my experience based on a very limited selection set  I suspect if it was with someone you found incredibly physically attractive it would keep the sex drive going longer, though even then would likely taper off in time.


I'm not going to go out and conduct an experiment, but I'm pretty sure for me it is just age. I was able to do that until about 5 years ago, which means that I was able to go 3+ times with the same woman for well over a decade.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Kegels are key! My H does them all the time, and wow, yes. His refractory period as far as ejaculation is what you'd expect, but he can get hard again sooner than you'd ever believe. (occasionally sooner than I want, but it's a good problem to have.)


My wife loves me doing them insider her afterwards. It will keep me hard and in a few minutes she can start moving again if I didn't get her her climax before I did.


And yeah, it's a good problem to have.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have always had a 0 refractory period. My wife has called it both a blessing and a bane. While in my 50s now I can still move forward with sex immediately after orgasm it is more difficult to reach the second. Oh well, aging sux!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I have always had a 0 refractory period. My wife has called it both a blessing and a bane. While in my 50s now I can still move forward with sex immediately after orgasm it is more difficult to reach the second. Oh well, aging sux!


Same here, as long as there is friction. The first can take 15-25 minutes (depending on wife, longer if needed), the multi orgasms will come every 45 seconds to a minute after. Each orgasm, I go harder and harder. No need for kegels or jedi mind tricks. I stop because it will take more energy than it's worth after 3-4 orgasms.

Some men can have true multiorgasm, and it can last up to 3-4 minutes for the entire orgasm(s). I'd imagine some girls would love this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes one in 1989 and another in 1992.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to prolong sex, I would just like him to get more pleasure from it. I'm very multi and I would like to see him O multiple times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Anyone experience it? I have a few times with previous partners and once with my husband. Then again last night u kept going and he got erect again. I tried to get him to o again but he said he couldn't feel anything and it wasn't going to happen. I told him I didn't want him to have blue balls and he said that wasn't going to happen.
> Anyone here experienced this? Are there ways to promote it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Certain Allergy medicines make me do that, one in particular Loratadine 10mg has that effect on me. I can go 2-3x O but never get soft. I cannot find evidence that this is a side effect of the drug, outside of personal experience.

_This was not intended as medical advice, purely for entertainment purposes only!_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Anyone experience it? I have a few times with previous partners and once with my husband. Then again last night u kept going and he got erect again. I tried to get him to o again but he said he couldn't feel anything and it wasn't going to happen. I told him I didn't want him to have blue balls and he said that wasn't going to happen.
> Anyone here experienced this? Are there ways to promote it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



"Blue balls" is a result of excessive semen build up. It can happen when not having any ejaculation after a period of time. I've experienced it (usually about 5 days after no ejaculation). It is not pleasant. It feels like I got a nice little rap in the left testicle (why always the left one, I don't know). And it will throb and feel pretty unpleasant (so much so it is really bothersome)...but not debilitatingly painful.

I know some men can experience it when they come close to orgasm, but do not finish. For me, that scenario just leaves me very horny for an extended period of time until I'm able to relieve myself. No pain involved however.

If he has already ejaculated once, then I believe there is no threat of "blue balls" because he has "started" and not "finished" again. "Blue balls" seems to be from an excess of semen build up. It will absorb back into the body (just as it does with guys who've been "fixed" and had a vasectomy). That was one of the reasons I did not want to go through with a vasectomy. I did not want the recurring "blue balls ache". It sucks, but again is not any great deblilitaing condition either.

I would love to be able to have mulitples. Not possible for me. I ejaculate just before I feel the orgasm. My W was kind of astonished that I could ejaculate quite a good amount of semen, but would not have the orgasm experience until just after that. I still ejaculate some during the orgasm, but if things go slow enough, the majority of it is before the feeling of orgasm. Just the way I'm built I guess.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

After I ejaculate, Its about another 30 minutes before I can cum 

The fastest I recovered, was 10 minutes later with a vibrator under the head of my penis and she then let me finish in her mouth. Whew....that worked real good...wanna try for third recovery but Im afraid I will break myself


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

donny64 said:


> "Blue balls" is a result of excessive semen build up. It can happen when not having any ejaculation after a period of time. I've experienced it (usually about 5 days after no ejaculation). It is not pleasant. It feels like I got a nice little rap in the left testicle (why always the left one, I don't know). And it will throb and feel pretty unpleasant (so much so it is really bothersome)...but not debilitatingly painful.
> 
> I know some men can experience it when they come close to orgasm, but do not finish. For me, that scenario just leaves me very horny for an extended period of time until I'm able to relieve myself. No pain involved however.


For me, it works different. I don't get the blue balls from lack of sex directly. Rather I've found when i get blue balls is when I get stimulated (get into a situation where the possibility of sex is there) but for whatever reason there is no release. If that happens a few times, then I get the blue ball aches, and I have to go manually releave myself. And it hurts when I do, like a cramp inside me, just below the testicles. I manually have to release because to do so during sex is so uncomfortable it's not worth the effort and totally ruins sex for me.

I think it's more a build up of the other fluids for sex, not so much the semen itself.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Like others have said, I don't know if I'm multiorgasmic, but I can recover sometimes within a minute and go on for anouther 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Going to get loratadine on the way home....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs can do this sometimes.

Once when we were dating, he came three times and we didn't stop penetration once. Blew my mind.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

This got me thinking and I did a little research. I tend to get excited about natural remedies. I found a blog on B6 Vitamins in multiple orgasms in men that it interesting. B-6 vitamins cure erectile dysfunction


----------

